
Big tech censorship reignites call for an Internet Bill of Rights - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/web/big-tech-censorship-reignites-call-internet-bill-of-rights/
======
bediger4000
Are there examples of this "censorship" available? I'm under the impression
that "censorship" is something of a red herring.

Last month, I took a good look at Qanon twitter, and my opinion was that those
folks are mainly having technical or conceptual difficulties when they claim
"shadow bans" or whatever. A lot of folks haven't done the arithmetic about
how many people they follow, rate to tweets and how many tweets they read in a
day, otherwise they'd realize you can't possibly see everything all your
follows put out.

It would be totally weird to have technically uninformed people dictate that,
say, the CAP theorem be violated to protect their free speech rights.

